# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Arcadia Classica LED T8 Lamp

## AquaticQuotient.com

Dave Wolfenden spotlights these nifty alternatives to fluorescents.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

